# Down Under lässt sich nicht unterkriegen...



## working bee (6 Jan. 2011)

Das nennt man "flexibel"!


----------



## Punisher (7 Jan. 2011)

nette Poolbar


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Jan. 2011)

Tja es soll eben auch Menschen geben die nicht nur schwarz sehen.


----------



## syd67 (7 Jan. 2011)

so sind wir
aber denkt auch daran das es um existenzen geht!


----------



## punkerali (8 Jan. 2011)

geht nix über gesunden sarkasmus


----------



## Muli (8 Jan. 2011)

Japp ... das ist wirklich schwarzer Humor at it's best!


----------

